# ummm~Hi



## gill (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello! I'm new too. I'm in the UK


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hi welcome to both of you and gill its good to see another Brit!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, welcome to HF.  I'm Sarah, welcome from Australia!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, welcome. 

Lots of us are "older". Bunch of teens, lots of 20s, a few 30s and many over 40! Don't feel you are an odd one out. I have NO idea of the actual ratio, but we're a varied group here.


----------



## peg4x4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a bit over 40---- Oh heck,no reason to be coy--I'm 66..most of my mind still works and I can remember when there was no Paint/Pinto breed,no Appalossa either(I think)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I remember as well when Paint, Pinto and Piebald were *all* only colours. Palamino was under debate at the time. Appaloosa has always been a breed in the horsey part of my lifetime that I am aware of. A pony was anything under 14.2h, colouring and breeding didn't matter. And all quarter horses were easily HORSES not PONIES! hahahaha

Somewhere there is a thread on here about how old we all are, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello from Virginia!


----------



## peg4x4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you remember Joker B ? He was The Appaloosa when I was young. Crop-out in a very respected QH line. John Wayne rode him in a couple of movies.


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

hello down there in baja oklahoma. welcome.
the appaloosa was bred by the nez perce indians of the north western united states. they once were a great breed before horse shows. now some don't even have proper color. but horse shows have bred the brains out of most modern horses. and quarter horses weren't always large. cow ponies were called that for a reason. small hearty horses that could work hard and survive on what they found to eat on the trail.
i've heard of joker b but don't know his story. just know he's famous or i wouldn't know of him.


----------

